# Some comments on earlier "20 lb steelie" thread...



## Kodiak (Nov 10, 2007)

Just checked out the post referenced in my title and it's closed (???).

Anyways, I think the pic is real. Some folks w/too much time didn't realize the following:

The "three fingers" are actually four...the fourth is just muddy and harder to see, but is crystal clear to me. The finger that "doesn't line up" doesn't look bad to me. Or could it be an injury? I have a very crooked pinkie finger that was formerly broken that I'll have to keep out of future pics I post or I'll get accussed of a "photoshop hack job", too!

Did it dawn on some of you that the mysterious "horizontal line" where the fish was reportedly "stretched" could be where line wrapped around the fish during the battle and rubbed off scales or discolored the fish there? If you haven't seen that on a fish from time to time you must not fish much. Or possibly an injury? 

The proportions of the fish look fine to me for a typical LM buck and doesn't look stretched. 

On a final note the fish is far from 20#...prob in the 14# range. And I've seen enough fish from 10# to 20# from outside Ohio to have a good degree of confidence in that interpretation. Still, a heck of a fish!

Seems like some of us have nothing better to do than rip apart a guy who was rightfully proud of a good fish and wanted to share on the site.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Kodiak said:


> Seems like some of us have nothing better to do than rip apart a guy who was rightfully proud of a good fish and wanted to share on the site.


I've found that to be true on several occasions. That is why I try to post big fish as soon as possible after I catch them. The growth rate on fish after they are caught is unbelievable!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> The growth rate on fish after they are caught is unbelievable!


i agree.as proof,i submit the 16 inch saugeyes we got yesterday weighed in at about 8 pounds each when i got home:B


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

The funny thing that i have learned from over 20 years o fishing 4 the steel, is that u can have two 30" steelhead but one can out weigh the other by many pounds...


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

I thought it was kind of funny, the guy that was most critical of the pic said he's a *"graphic artist" *and knows a fake when he sees one. The pic may or may not be real, I don't know, but, I remember during the season that almost every pic he posted on here of his catch was a monster fish. Hmm, now I wonder if those pics were real?


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Jarhead vs Steelhead said:


> I thought it was kind of funny, the guy that was most critical of the pic said he's a *"graphic artist" *and knows a fake when he sees one. The pic may or may not be real, I don't know, but, I remember during the season that almost every pic he posted on here of his catch was a monster fish. Hmm, now I wonder if those pics were real?


Your funny. Care to join me fishing 1 day next year?


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

i'll take you up on that offer mepps ... im sure i could learn some things


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

Jarhead vs Steelhead said:


> I thought it was kind of funny, the guy that was most critical of the pic said he's a *"graphic artist" *and knows a fake when he sees one. The pic may or may not be real, I don't know, but, I remember during the season that almost every pic he posted on here of his catch was a monster fish. Hmm, now I wonder if those pics were real?


He man... I fish with Mepps all the time and considering his numbers which were prolly near 1k total for the season, then the 30 or so he posted pics on over ten pounds really was'nt that many fish. THEY ARE REAL BROTHER GET OVER IT.

T-BUG


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

...and Misfit applies lock in 4..3..2....


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

If Mepps caught over 1,000 steel this year, he must not have a job...or he tosses some grenades in the river


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

bigcats28 said:


> If Mepps caught over 1,000 steel this year, he must not have a job...or he tosses some grenades in the river


You can have a job and catch that many steelies, you just have to be able to get away from your job(like being the boss) and hitting the rivers when they are prime. Steelhead fishing is not as difficult as some people make it out to be.


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Steelhead fishing is not as difficult as some people make it out to be.


Shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

lucky1 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhh



    and it took 6 months to land 1000  That is 40 steel or so a week


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Mepps3 said:


> Your funny. Care to join me fishing 1 day next year?


Thanks for the offer Mepps3, but there's no need to prove anything. I'm positive that you're much better then I fishing for chrome, considering I only have one season under my belt. Those were some nice fish that you posted on here this past season.

I just thought there was no reason to dissect Buggers pic like you did. 
Real or fake, does it really matter.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Not trying to start trouble. But, when I was a kid and my brother and I would fish for bluegill with a bobber and a worm during the summer, there would be times that we caught so many that it actually got kinda boring. Throw the worm in seconds later you have a fish over and over etc. etc. I have to ask when you are catching that many steelhead does it ever get well...boring? I'd imagine a steelie fight is always exciting..Just curious if you ever feel like the challenge is gone?
Mean no disrespect by asking..just wonder.
Janus


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Janus said:


> Not trying to start trouble. But, when I was a kid and my brother and I would fish for bluegill with a bobber and a worm during the summer, there would be times that we caught so many that it actually got kinda boring. Throw the worm in seconds later you have a fish over and over etc. etc. I have to ask when you are catching that many steelhead does it ever get well...boring? I'd imagine a steelie fight is always exciting..Just curious if you ever feel like the challenge is gone?
> Mean no disrespect by asking..just wonder.
> Janus


NOOOOOOOOOO

I'm not taking sides here, but it is totally possible to land that many steel in a season if you were to fish multiple times a week. I've had days anywhere from getting :S to hooking close to 100 fish. You would probably have to own your own business or live with your parents, but it is possible.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

THUNDERBUG said:


> He man... I fish with Mepps all the time and considering his numbers which were prolly near 1k total for the season, then the 30 or so he posted pics on over ten pounds really was'nt that many fish. THEY ARE REAL BROTHER GET OVER IT.
> 
> T-BUG


He man? Not I. Or was that supposed to be Hey man? 
Never questioned the mans fishing skills or the number of fish he caught.
Thanks for helping me get over it brother.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

lucky1 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I'm not taking sides here, but it is totally possible to land that many steel in a season if you were to fish multiple times a week. I've had days anywhere from getting :S to hooking close to 100 fish. You would probably have to own your own business or live with your parents, but it is possible.


I work next to Rocky and can fish before or after work. My job lets me flex my 40 hours at work during the week which allows me to fish at prime flows. I will fish from sunrise to sunset on the weekend when I can. I do not get bored catching a lot of steel.


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Good for you Mepps. If we could all be so lucky....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats on a great season. And, a lot of times you can't judge proper weight and size from a picture, so we have to rely on the word of the anglers who catch them. 

Now, can we please go fishing? 

_That's code for "this thread is just about reached the end of its usefullness"_


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

bigcats28 said:


> If Mepps caught over 1,000 steel this year, he must not have a job...or he tosses some grenades in the river


Its not that hard to catch over 1k of steel a year.... me for one has done it so have many other steelhead guys i know on this site... theres has been many days of 40+ fish on the grand and conny... all it takes is alittle knowledge, reading, sampling differant things and watching the guys who do catch them to put double digit days in ur scap book!!!!!


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

steelheadBob said:


> Its not that hard to catch over 1k of steel a year.... me for one has done it so have many other steelhead guys i know on this site... theres has been many days of 40+ fish on the grand and conny... all it takes is alittle knowledge, reading, sampling differant things and watching the guys who do catch them to put double digit days in ur scap book!!!!!


I'm glad you said this, I was afraid I was going to be categorized as an over-exaggerator for agreeing with Mepps.  No offense Mepps


----------



## Pay2Play (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't know about you but I lose track after fishing for hours. Let alone all winter.

You guys must use those counters they have for perchin'


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Pay2Play said:


> I don't know about you but I lose track after fishing for hours. Let alone all winter.
> 
> You guys must use those counters they have for perchin'


Nice idea


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

lucky1 said:


> I'm glad you said this, I was afraid I was going to be categorized as an over-exaggerator for agreeing with Mepps.  No offense Mepps


Glad I'm not the only one bringing 150 egg sacks to the river


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Lets just have fun fishing for them. Whether you catch 10 or 1000 a season I dont see it getting old.
Lets not get another thread locked. Have some fun!


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree whole heartedly with one legged Josh. This forum has gone so sour over the last year or so. I fish all the time and try to post reports, yes reports of how and what I did. Not many people do that anymore. WE have also lost many people who used to post quite frequently such as ksuflash due to bickering and belittling threads. I have been steelhead fishing since I was 7 or so and grew up fishing the rocky river by riding my bike with a vest on and a rod from my house in westlake. So yes I appreciate Mepps' post and pics. Its a great stream that can almost all be public access.

Guys I am just so sour at the posts I see. I love fishing, I truly do and I fish enough that this time a year I am happy to put my rod down like a kid waiting for christmas for early october. I just don't want to see a lack of reports and quality fisherman leaving this site. Lets stay supportive and encouraging, as I am not accusing anyone of wrongdoings. 

Take care and keep the reports flowing. Thanks guys for reading this and I'll see you in the stream this fall, or slamming eyes on erie


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Bugger,

If you're still with us, I didn't get a chance to congratulate you on the biggest fish of your life. That's more like a silver torpedo, very nice fish. 
Hope someday (next season would be nice) I can hook into one of them monsters. With help from some of the more knowledgeable guys on this forum and reading some books, I just might have a shot at it. Sorry that your first post turned out to be a bad experience. Good luck!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Pay2Play said:


> I don't know about you but I lose track after fishing for hours. Let alone all winter.
> 
> You guys must use those counters they have for perchin'


crap r u kidding me, i keep a notebook of how many, what the sky looked like, how cold the water was, what they hit on what they didnt hit on, what stretches of water i hit them in and around what times of day.... Boy i have a sickness..... LMAO


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

im going to be teaching a pre-season fall steelhead class at gander mountain in twinsburg again in july if n e one wants to come.... Its going to be more informational that last year. will post in lounge when more info is set....


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

steelheadBob said:


> crap r u kidding me, i keep a notebook of how many, what the sky looked like, how cold the water was, what they hit on what they didnt hit on, what stretches of water i hit them in and around what times of day.... Boy i have a sickness..... LMAO


You're not alone sir.... the bad thing for me is I'm just a kid, I'm sure it only gets worse.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I to have note books, index cards, napkins from mcdonalds over the last 15 or so years on days that certain things worked well. Its a passion that just keeps growing and eventually its rubbing off on my 3 yr old little girl. The 9 month son isn't ready yet but I hope someone will start making waders in his size


----------



## Frogpoop (May 22, 2008)

20 lbs...hell no not even close...and this comes from someone who gets several honest 20 PLUS pound kings a year, with over 30 years on the water...I call foul..and as to mepps and a K a year...very easily done and then some..proof is in the pudding and that pic is rotten pudding...


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Is that necessary? This thread was taking a good turn I hope we can continue the conversation with disregard for that post.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Why is it so hard for some people to simply say " nice fish" or say nothing at all? If you feel you are going to explode if you don't question someone's integrity or honesty why not do it privately in a PM. Why do it in a public forum? The threads I have read since joining OGF last summer have been 99.9&#37; positive. Let's shoot for 100%. Like everyone's mom use to say "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all." Moms are wise.


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

please make it stop. what difference does it make?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry guys. Enough of this.


----------

